# A Big Bunch Of Baby Boers!!



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

The sun was shining and the goats were lovin it! Here are a few pictures from today!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

More of course.... You know me!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I do have some more... :lol:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They are just beautiful. Very striking. I LOVE the color of them


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

GAH! Cuteness overload! All those babies are so good looking.


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

They are adorable!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

They keep getting nicer.


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Your boer goats are absolutely gorgeous!!! My husband has started raising boer goats, but ours obviously do not have the high quality genetics that yours do. We are new to goats, so we have alot to learn. Maybe someday we can have a beautiful herd like that. They are absoultley stunning:drool::drool:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you all for the comments!  Sometimes I wonder if you get tired of so many pictures!! 

Pixie13, thank you very much! That is wonderful that you all are getting into boer goats! They are wonderful! We have been breeding boers for 7 years...  We started with our colored boers almost 3 years ago. We LOOOOVE all the colors we get!! It makes kidding season so much more fun... IMHO anyways.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Just went to update our website and remembered I missed one of Turbo! He isn't photogenic at all, so when I do get a pic of him looking good.. it's certainly special!!


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

My husband started drooling when he saw them:drool: They are quite nice. I know you are proud of them.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I love how sturdy they look and their smiling faces! My pygmy mix kids look like delicate little Disney cartoon fawns, but yer babies look like rough and tumble bouncy baby goats. Love it!


----------



## lacylou1 (Feb 6, 2013)

I also think you have a bunch of beautiful, healthy babies. I can only hope one day to have some nice, registered stock. You should be very proud! Congratulations.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Such cute babies!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!!  

It does look like they're smiling in some of those pictures! Especially the two doelings laying next to each other...


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

They look beautiful! I am kind of partial to the reds so I love seeing your pictures. Are you keeping any of them?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep! We are definitely keeping Poli's doe. She's the one in the first set of pics #2, 4 , 7, 9. Her name is Liberty and she is the only one with a little white belley stripe. Then Star's doe for now. She's on her knees in pic 2 and laying next to Poli's girl in 7.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I would love to just sit down in the middle of them and cuddle them all. They are sure good looking. I love the red ones. But than again I love them all. lol


----------



## Sc_Sonoma (Mar 6, 2013)

Sooooooo cute!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We have so much fun with them.  They are all friendly and I love spending time watching them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

^ Thanks.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Dang I was so busy I missed all the pics! Love them all! I can have a big ol crate delivered to your pl ace and just put all of those little cuties in it and ship them to me!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hehe. That sounds great... except us and the people with deposits on them wouldn't be happy AT ALL!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Lol I am on the app so I cannot LIKE your post! I am sure they and you would all understand!!! Hahaha i need more babies!!!


----------

